

Do we really need to learn to code? - dhissami
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/06/do-we-really-need-to-learn-to-code.html?intcid=obinsite

======
beeskneecaps
TLDR: Yes, it's not 2030, you still need to program computers to do things.

